# Show Your Kelly Bars........!



## Larmo63 (Dec 28, 2012)

Can we get a show of how many sets there are around here? Here's mine.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice bars Larmo63, those have a unique curvature, I've also seen some that have just a continuous arching curve. Maybe there are various styles.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe these are too rare and nobody has any others to show? 

Any condition?


----------



## bikeville (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried to reply with pictures, but waiting for moderator to approve


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's some Kelly bars on my 1895 Kenmore ...original


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 29, 2012)

Mustache Kellys


----------



## npence (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of Kelly bars I have.


----------



## npence (Dec 30, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Can we get a show of how many sets there are around here? Here's mine.....




Are these bars marked with the Kelly name any where they look a lot like the Torrington adjustable bars I have. Made around 1915 or so.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know much about them, they are exactly like the Kelly bars

that Blue has. The bend on mine aren't as sexy though.....

Any for sale around here? Trade?


----------



## npence (Dec 30, 2012)

HEre is a picture of my Torrington adjustable bars.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 30, 2012)

*There were lots of different styles.....*

1901 ad


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 30, 2012)

*1912 Racycle on ebay last month with Kelly Bars.....*

that I'm still kicking myself for not buying but it was very bad timing. It ending up selling off ebay just after the auction ended I understand.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 30, 2012)

My bars don't say anything on them. No Kelly or anything else.

Weird.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 31, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> My bars don't say anything on them. No Kelly or anything else.
> 
> Weird.




Nuts seem to come up in your posts LOL, so here goes with a straight face.  On the Racycle I posted, the Kelly & Patent is on the front nut, wonder if your nut has been replaced or have you checked the back side of it?  Just a thought.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blue Nelson told me that some are stamped on the neck, behind the serrations,

most are stamped on the front nut, and some are not stamped. If my bars are

not Kellys, I'll keep looking and the project will take another two years. I may

not EVER get it done.


----------



## npence (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you cHecked under the grips. My torringtons are marked under there. All my kellys are marked either on the front nut or on the post.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine do not say Torrington. They do look like your set though.

All the old ones I've seen don't have the diagonal clamping 

system on the bottom, they have the slotted/notched driver.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2013)

*2 different sizes*

This ad shows 2 different options in size for the Kelly bars. I would spend the extra 10 cents for the wider ones.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 2, 2013)

*From my 1919 Mead catalogue*


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 11, 2013)

Thought I'd revive this one.  Love this ad, found in a 1911 Bicycling World and Motorcycle magazine


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2013)

Larmo... I believe yours are early repops...I'll buy them-


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 15, 2013)

SOLD to bricycle !! 

OH, I'm sorry there's been a mistake here.... I thought they were mine at first. :o


----------

